# Which Partita?



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

So I will learn one of Bach’s partitas. I know some think it is best suited for harpischord but since I am a pianist, it is on piano I will play it! Which one would you rekommend? I am leaning towards the 6th but it is both the grandest and the heaviest of them all. I also like nos. 2 and 4 a lot!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I have no clue about playing but the ones you name are my favorites as a listener. #1 also seems very popular with both players and audiences.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

In my book no. 1 and no. 3 seem to be those of the six which are best suited for piano.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I think the 6th would definitely be quite an intense piece to start with, and the 2nd is also quite challenging with it's tricky first and last movements. The 1st in my experience isn't as challenging as the rest, that could be a good start? But at the end of the day, you should choose a piece that you _want_ to learn, otherwise finding motivation can be difficult.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

premont said:


> In my book no. 1 and no. 3 seem to be those of the six which are best suited for piano.


Agreed. For me no.1 has a very special luminous beauty all of its own as well - I had a piano lesson a few hours ago and my self-confessed slavedriver of a teacher was complimentary about my Allemande from that partita.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Another vote for #1.


----------

